# 522 RF output ghosting



## Shakti (Feb 2, 2006)

Folks,
I have a direct connection from the TV1 input (set to Ch3) or TV2 input (set to 70) RF out of the 522 to a TV and see a lost of ghosting. For example in the menu screens and also on the station identifier logos there are significant artifacts around the edges (i.e a ghost of the image)

The artifacts/ghost images are considerably reduced when using the RCA video out connection (but still there)


Any clues as to how to reduce it

Thanks


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

use the A/V or perferably L/R S-Video for best picture and sound for TV1.
make sure your cable toTV2 is a good quality shielded type
and the connections are clean and tight.
(& that you are not losing the outer ground shield connection between the receiver and and TV ) 
Use direct Coax F-input on 2nd TV if possible.
If all this checks out ok and still get ghosts,
try setting up 522/TV2 on another RF freq other than current setting.


----------



## thenraja (Jan 27, 2006)

I have similar problem but on both TVs connected to DVR625. Please see my post
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51628

The ghosting is on all channels on both TVs. A friend of mine with similar situation (Vip211 connected HDTV is fine but DVR 625 connected to 2 TVs show ghosting on both) called Dish Network two days back. Dish says that probably he needs an anntenuator on both the inputs of DVR625 to reduce the signal strength. I have read the use of an anntenuator from TV2 output, but this seems strange to me.

I have to call Dish Network to see what explanation they give me.


----------



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

thenraja said:


> I have similar problem but on both TVs connected to DVR625. Please see my post
> 
> The ghosting is on all channels on both TVs. A friend of mine with similar situation (Vip211 connected HDTV is fine but DVR 625 connected to 2 TVs show ghosting on both) called Dish Network two days back. Dish says that probably he needs an anntenuator on both the inputs of DVR625 to reduce the signal strength. I have read the use of an anntenuator from TV2 output, but this seems strange to me.
> 
> I have to call Dish Network to see what explanation they give me.


Yes, it does seem counter intuitive to put an attenuator but sometime the strength of the signal swamps the input causing the ghosting. The attenuator also provides an impedence match for the cable. Be sure to put the attenuator at the output end of the cable (input to the reciever).
Marty


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

If you are seeing ghosted images on the A/V or "S"video signals you have a problem in the receiver get DISH to replace the receivers.


----------



## thenraja (Jan 27, 2006)

boba said:


> If you are seeing ghosted images on the A/V or "S"video signals you have a problem in the receiver get DISH to replace the receivers.


Thanks. Yes, I see ghosting on RCA and S video outputs too. I will talk to Dish Network and see if they will replace my 3 week old DVR625.


----------

